# ISP-Config Installation [DNS]



## iceget (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo Liebe Community,

und zwar folgende Frage:

wenn ich ISP-Config lt. der Dok. im Internet installiere, wie richte ich das von Grund auf ein wenn ich eine Domain ns1.test.com und ns2.test.com mit den ips 80.120.120.12 als ns1 und 80.120.120.12 als ns2 habe?

Wie stelle ich das korrekt ein, das ich bei einem Nameserver Check alles korrekt zurück gegeben wird? Wo muss ich diese 2 Master IP's NS1 und NS2 im ISP-Config konfigurieren?

Vielen Dank!

glg mAx


----------



## Till (17. Juli 2008)

Sieh mal hier nach:

http://www.howtoforge.com/ispconfig_dns_providerdomain_schlund

das Vorgehen ist für alle Provider in etwa das Gleiche.


----------



## iceget (24. Juli 2008)

*Re:*

Hallo Till,

vielen dank für deine Antwort.


Meine Frage aber:
ich habe eine Domain registriert, und diese mittels Glue Records auf ns1.meinedomain.com und auf ns2.meinedomain.com eingerichtet.

ns1.meinedomain.com ist die eine ip vom server
ns2.meinedomain.com ist die zweite ip vom server

Wie richte ich das genau ein?

Vielen Dank!

glg mAx


----------



## Till (24. Juli 2008)

Du richtest einfach primäre dns records ein wie im obigen Howto beschrieben. Die secondarys sind nicht notwendig, da Du ja keinen secondary server hast.


----------



## iceget (24. Juli 2008)

*Re*

Hallo Till,

danke für Deine Antwort..

Naja aber ich möchte diesen Server verwenden um Domains zu registrieren,
deswegen benötige ich ns1 und ns2 mit jeweils einer anderen IP bzw. eines anderen Subnetzes...

Wenn ich auf CheckDNS gehe, und das Durchchecken lasse, schreibt er diese Fehler...

Was mach ich den falsch?

Kannst Du mir helfen? Ich habe ein 4er Subnetz, verwende davon 2 ip Adressen.

Klar habe ich keinen sek. Server, aber ich verwende NS1 und NS2 am selben Server!
Ich kann nur Domains registrieren wenn es einen ns1 und ns2 gibt der jeweils eine abweichende IP-Adresse hat!

Die Konfiguration benötige ich wie gesagt nur zum Domains registrieren mit dem ISPConfig System.

Vielen Dank!

glg mAx


----------



## Till (24. Juli 2008)

> Naja aber ich möchte diesen Server verwenden um Domains zu registrieren,
> deswegen benötige ich ns1 und ns2 mit jeweils einer anderen IP bzw. eines anderen Subnetzes...


Das ist ganz klar, wozu betreibt man auch sonst einen nameserver 

Schau bitte nochmal in das Howto, es ist dort alles exakt beschrieben. Mach genau das, was dort auf der 1. Seite steht, nur halt für die Domain gamemind-blog.com und natürlich unter Verwendung der Nameserver Adressen, für die Du bereits glue records angelegt hast.

Der Fehler den Du bei Checkdns erhältsts, resultiert daraus dass Du den SOA, also primary record, nicht wie im Howto beschrieben angelegt hast.


----------



## iceget (25. Juli 2008)

*Re*

Hallo Till,

naja ich hab das aber 1:1 gemacht wie im HowTO... ich verstehe das nicht.

Vielleicht kannst mir helfen...!

Ich hab vor ISP-Config zu verwenden, und nicht mehr Keyweb oder SYSCp.

Ich hoffe Du kannst mir helfen!

Vielen Dank!

glg mAx


----------



## Till (25. Juli 2008)

Die Einstellungen sehen soweit ok aus, es ist aber kein Nameserver auf Deinen IP's erreichbar. Entweder DNS ist durch eine Firewall geblockt oder bind ist nicht gestartet. Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap | grep named

und:

iptables -L


----------



## iceget (25. Juli 2008)

*Re*

Vielen dank für deine Antwort!



ns1:~# netstat -tap | grep named
tcp 0 0 ns2.domain:domain *:* LISTEN 2322/named
tcp 0 0 ns1.domain:domain *:* LISTEN 2322/named
tcp 0 0 localhost:domain *:* LISTEN 2322/named
tcp 0 0 localhost:953 *:* LISTEN 2322/named
tcp6 0 0 *:domain *:* LISTEN 2322/named
tcp6 0 0 ::1%494:953 *:* LISTEN 2322/named


ns1:~# iptables -L
Chain INPUT (policy DROP)
target prot opt source destination
DROP tcp -- anywhere loopback/8
ACCEPT 0 -- anywhere anywhere state RELATED,ESTABLISHED
ACCEPT 0 -- anywhere anywhere
DROP 0 -- BASE-ADDRESS.MCAST.NET/4 anywhere
PUB_IN 0 -- anywhere anywhere
PUB_IN 0 -- anywhere anywhere
PUB_IN 0 -- anywhere anywhere
PUB_IN 0 -- anywhere anywhere
DROP 0 -- anywhere anywhere
Chain FORWARD (policy DROP)
target prot opt source destination
ACCEPT 0 -- anywhere anywhere state RELATED,ESTABLISHED
DROP 0 -- anywhere anywhere
Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target prot opt source destination
PUB_OUT 0 -- anywhere anywhere
PUB_OUT 0 -- anywhere anywhere
PUB_OUT 0 -- anywhere anywhere
PUB_OUT 0 -- anywhere anywhere
Chain INT_IN (0 references)
target prot opt source destination
ACCEPT icmp -- anywhere anywhere
DROP 0 -- anywhere anywhere
Chain INT_OUT (0 references)
target prot opt source destination
ACCEPT icmp -- anywhere anywhere
ACCEPT 0 -- anywhere anywhere
Chain PAROLE (9 references)
target prot opt source destination
ACCEPT 0 -- anywhere anywhere
Chain PUB_IN (4 references)
target prot opt source destination
ACCEPT icmp -- anywhere anywhere icmp destination-unreachable
ACCEPT icmp -- anywhere anywhere icmp echo-reply
ACCEPT icmp -- anywhere anywhere icmp time-exceeded
ACCEPT icmp -- anywhere anywhere icmp echo-request
PAROLE tcp -- anywhere anywhere tcp dpt:ftp
PAROLE tcp -- anywhere anywhere tcp dpt:ssh
PAROLE tcp -- anywhere anywhere tcp dpt:smtp
PAROLE tcp -- anywhere anywhere tcp dpt:domain
PAROLE tcp -- anywhere anywhere tcp dpt:www
PAROLE tcp -- anywhere anywhere tcp dpt:81
PAROLE tcp -- anywhere anywhere tcp dptop3
PAROLE tcp -- anywhere anywhere tcp dpt:imap2
PAROLE tcp -- anywhere anywhere tcp dpt:https
ACCEPT udp -- anywhere anywhere udp dpt:domain
DROP icmp -- anywhere anywhere
DROP 0 -- anywhere anywhere
Chain PUB_OUT (4 references)
target prot opt source destination
ACCEPT 0 -- anywhere anywhere

Vielen Dank!!

glg mAx


----------



## Till (26. Juli 2008)

Ok, named laäuft und mit den Firewall Einstellungen sollte es auch gehen.

1) Hast Du vielleicht noch eine 2. Firewall vor dem Rechner, z.B. auf einem Router oder bei Deinem Provider?
2) Steht der Server in einem Rechenzentrum oder hängt er lokal an einer DSL oder Standleitung?
3) Ruf auf dem Server bitte mal den Folgenden Befehl auf uns poste die Audgabe:

dig @localhost domain.com


----------



## iceget (28. Juli 2008)

*Re*

Hallo Till,

Vielen dank für Deine Unterstützung!



Nein keine Firewall. Nur die Firewall die Standardmässig bei ISP-Config.de Dabei ist.

Server steht bei Hetzner als dedicated!

Ausgabe von dem Befehl:

*ns1:/# dig @localhost domain.com*
; <<>> DiG 9.3.4-P1.1 <<>> @localhost domain.com
; (1 server found)
;; global options: printcmd
;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached

Vielen Dank!

glg mAx


----------



## Till (28. Juli 2008)

Da lokal ein named läuft, er aber nicht erreicht werden kann, hat sich möglicherweise der named. daemon aufgehängt. Mach bitte mal folgendes:

1) named mit dem script in /etc/init.d stoppen.
2) aufrufen:

killall named

3) Mit:

netstat -tap | grep named

nachsehen, ob wirklich kein named mehr läuft.
4) named neu starten.

Zusatzfrage: Welche Linuxdistribution verwendest Du?


----------



## iceget (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo Till,

Vielen dank für Deine Antwort!

Ich verwende Debian Etch (aktuellste) und habe folgende Befehl ausgeführt:
killall named
named

Und tatsächlich... mit dem checkdns.net alle perfekt OK....

Dann hatte sich also nur der named aufgehängt?
Wieso? Kann man dagegen was unternehmen?

Oder ist das nur der Fall nach der Grundinstallation?

Vielen Dank!

glg mAx


----------



## Till (28. Juli 2008)

> Dann hatte sich also nur der named aufgehängt?
> Wieso? Kann man dagegen was unternehmen?


Das kann schon mal vorkommen. Hat nichts mit der Grundinstallation zu tun. Wenn Du es nicht regelmäßig hast, ist das unproblematisch.


----------



## iceget (28. Juli 2008)

*Re*

Hallo Till,

leider zu früh gefreut. nach einem reboot von der maschine ist wieder das gleiche problem wahrzunhemen...

was kann ich tun, damit der immer fix gestartet bleibt?


Vielen Dank!

glg mAx


----------



## Till (28. Juli 2008)

Versuch bitte mal ein:

apt-get install --reinstall bind9

aund dann vergeliche nochmal Deine Konfiguration mit dem Howto, dass alles exakt simmt und z.B. hinter den Zeilen keine Leerzeichen sind.

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_debian_etch_p4


----------



## iceget (28. Juli 2008)

*Re*

Hallo Till,

vielen dank!

Ich hab das System noch einmal neu installiert!


Funktioniert perfekt.

Nur eine Frage:
Das mit dem Mail Dir's muss ich den Haken setzen?
Wozu ist der? Geht das E-Mailing sonst nicht?

Vielen Dank!

glg mAx


----------



## Till (28. Juli 2008)

Es gibt verschiedene Arten, Emails auf einem Server zu speichern. Mbox bedeutet, dass die Mails alle in einer großen datei liegen. Maildir bedeutet, dass jede Mail als einzelne Datei in einem Verzeichnis gespeichert wird.

Die Art der mailspeicherung hängt vom pop3 und Imap Daemon ab. Für Courier und Dovecot nimmt man Maildir, für andere mbox.

Maildir ist aber das modernere und sichere Verfahren, daher musst Du es aktivieren enn im perfect Setup wird Courier eingesetzt.


----------



## iceget (29. Juli 2008)

*Re*

Hi Till d.h. ich muss vom HowTO auf der Seite http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_debian_etch_p5

Wo steht:
*Please note: You do not have to do this if you intend to use ISPConfig on your system as ISPConfig does the necessary configuration using procmail recipes. But please go sure to enable Maildir under Management -> Server -> Settings -> EMail in the ISPConfig web interface. 

Jetzt trotzdem das ich Maildir verwende darf ich diesen Schritt nicht ausführen, sondern muss am ende der Installation in den Servereigenschaften einfach nur den Haken unter E-Mail mit "Maildir" setzen?

Eine Frage hätte ich da noch. Da ich eine Grundinstallation von Hetzner verwende, und ich dann den Hostname umbenenne in ns1.domain.com und anschließend ein hostname -F /etc/hostname ausführe, kann ich mittels apt-get update nichts mehr updaten. Also so gut wie keine Auflösung funktioniert mehr. Und ich weis nicht warum. Setze ich nur ns1 in die /etc/hostname dann funktioniert wieder alles blendent!

die hosts Datei habe ich angepasst. als resolv.conf sind standardmässig die hetzner Nameserver eingetragen!

Vielleicht kannst Du mir hier auch helfen?

Vielen Dank!

glg mAx


----------



## Till (29. Juli 2008)

> Jetzt trotzdem das ich Maildir verwende darf ich diesen Schritt nicht ausführen, sondern muss am ende der Installation in den Servereigenschaften einfach nur den Haken unter E-Mail mit "Maildir" setzen?


Du darfst ihn schon ausführen, es ist aber egal, da die Emails durch procmail ausgeliefert werden und nicht durch postfix.



> Eine Frage hätte ich da noch. Da ich eine Grundinstallation von Hetzner verwende, und ich dann den Hostname umbenenne in ns1.domain.com und anschließend ein hostname -F /etc/hostname ausführe, kann ich mittels apt-get update nichts mehr updaten. Also so gut wie keine Auflösung funktioniert mehr. Und ich weis nicht warum. Setze ich nur ns1 in die /etc/hostname dann funktioniert wieder alles blendent!


Kann ich Dir so auch nicht sagen, der Name ns1.domain.com wird ja im DNS richtig aufgelöst, wenn das dann auch noch Deine IP ist, sollte das soweit ok sein.

Was Du machen solltest, ist in der resolf.conf auch noch 127.0.0.1 als ersten nameserver einzutragen, damit er erstmal den lokalen Bind Server befragt.


----------



## iceget (29. Juli 2008)

*Re*

Hallo Till,

habe jetzt das gesamte System korrekt installiert.

Laut CheckDNS ist alles korrekt.

Eine Frage hab ich da noch.

Meine primäre Domain ist doch die domain.com (also auch NS1 und NS2.domain.com).

Kann ich trotzdem auch einen Inhalt raufladen?

Habe z.B. nachdem ich einen Kunden angelegt habe ein Webangelegt mit einer Domain. Wenn ich jetzt auf die Domain geht kommt:
Diese IP-Adresse wird mehrfach genutzt. Um die gew�nschte Website zu erreichen, geben Sie ihre Domain anstelle der IP-Adresse in der Adresszeile des Browsers ein.

Was kann ich tun, damit ich dann wirklich auf das Web komme?

Wie lange muss ich warten bis ISP-Config das Updatet?

Vielen Dank!

glg mAx


----------



## Till (29. Juli 2008)

> Kann ich trotzdem auch einen Inhalt raufladen?


Ja, solange the Hostname der Servers nicht domain.com ist.



> Was kann ich tun, damit ich dann wirklich auf das Web komme?


Du hast vermutlich eine falsche IP für das Web angelegt. Die IP des Web muss identisch mit der IP der Domain sein, die Du im DNS hinterlegt hast.



> Wie lange muss ich warten bis ISP-Config das Updatet?


ca. 1 Minute.


----------



## iceget (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo Till,

und zwar folgende:

Habe wie ich die Domain bzw. das Web am Server angelegt habe, die IP 1 (primäre Serverip) verwendet. Diese stimmt auch im Web. Trotzdem kommt immer diese Meldung. Die Domain domain.de ist auch auf dem Server, aber leider kommt immer dieser Meldung...

Keine Ahnung was hier das Problem ist....

Kannst Du mir helfen?

siehe PN

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Till (29. Juli 2008)

Sonst Schau Dir das Folgende bitte mal an, ob es vielleicht bei Dir zutrifft:

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=556


----------



## iceget (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo Till,

danke für Deine Hilfe. ich hab das Problem gelöst.
Er hat Standardmässig die zweite IP verwendet.
Das hab ich umgestellt und es arbeitet perfekt.

Jetzt hab ich nur noch eine Frage:
habe eine domain anglegt, diese zeigt jetzt mit allen Records auf den neuen Server (ISPConfig).
Wenn ich versuche eine E-Mail zu senden schreibt mir Outlook immer wieder (Relay Access Denied). Habe aber die Postausgangsauth. aktiviert (selbe wie für Posteingangsserver verwenden) und auch Mailuser Login = 1.

Was kann das noch sein? Mail Dir habe ich auch aktiviert!

Vielen Dank!

glg mAx


----------



## Till (30. Juli 2008)

Die übliche Frage 

Was genau steht im mail Log?

Die Fehleraussagen von Client Programmen sind in den meisten Fällen wenig Wert, da der Server aus Sicherheitsgründen meist nicht den wirklichen Fehler an den Client übermittelt sondern ihn nur im Log speichert.


----------



## iceget (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo Till,

danke für deine Nerven ^^

Der Maillog schreibt (wenn ich eine E-Mail per Client versenden will):
Jul 30 11:22:00 ns1 postfix/smtpd[25674]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from 85-126-x-x.volume.xdsl-line.inode.at[85.126.x.x]: 554 5.7.1 <test@domain.com>: Relay access denied; from=<office@domain.com> to=<test@domain.com> proto=ESMTP helo=<markuskoenig>
Jul 30 11:22:02 ns1 postfix/smtpd[25674]: disconnect from 85-126-x-x.volume.xdsl-line.inode.at[85.126.x.x]

Im Roundcube Webmail funktioniert alles ohne Probleme!


Eine Frage hätte ich da auch noch. Wenn ich Typo3 4.2.1 installieren will, leert er mir die localconf.php wenn ich auf installieren klicke.

Rechte sind alle auf 777, Safemode = off, PHP = on, DB ist angelegt!

Weist Du was das sein kann?

Vielen Dank!

glg mAx


----------



## Till (30. Juli 2008)

> Der Maillog schreibt (wenn ich eine E-Mail per Client versenden will):
> Jul 30 11:22:00 ns1 postfix/smtpd[25674]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from 85-126-159-178.volume.xdsl-line.inode.at[85.126.159.178]: 554 5.7.1 <test@raving.at>: Relay access denied; from=<......> to=<test@raving.at> proto=ESMTP helo=<markuskoenig>
> Jul 30 11:22:02 ns1 postfix/smtpd[25674]: disconnect from 85-126-159-178.volume.xdsl-line.inode.at[85.126.159.178]


Laut Logfile authentifiziert sich Dein Emailprogramm nicht. Stelle bitte sicher, dass smtp authentifizierung aktiviert ist.



> Eine Frage hätte ich da auch noch. Wenn ich Typo3 4.2.1 installieren will, leert er mir die localconf.php wenn ich auf installieren klicke.
> Rechte sind alle auf 777, Safemode = off, PHP = on, DB ist angelegt!
> Weist Du was das sein kann?


Da wirst Du die Typo3 Entwicklre fragen müssen. ISPConfig leer ti datei zumindest nicht


----------



## iceget (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo Till,

und zwar folgendes:

Habe jetzt mit Outlook 2003 versucht E-Mails zu versenden, jedoch auch der selbe Fehler.
Habe auch versucht mittels Outlook Express E-Mails zu versenden, jedoch auch der selbe Fehler.

Habe bei beiden die SMTP-Auth. (selbe wie für Posteingangsserver verwenden) aktiviert.

Das komische dabei: wenn ich mir selbst mittels dem Client eine E-Mail schreib, an die eingerichtete E-Mail Adresse, dann bekomm ich das E-Mail ohne Probleme...

Auch mit dem RoundCube Webmail funktioniert das wunderbar!

Woran könnte das sonst noch liegen?

Vielen Dank!

glg mAx


----------



## Till (31. Juli 2008)

Laut Deinem Mail Log haben sich Deine Clients nicht authorisiert und Deine Fehlerbeschreibung passt genau dazu. Roundcube braucht sich nicht authentifizieren, da es lokal auf dem Server läuft.

Sie bitte nochmal die Outlook Konfiguration durch. Du kannst auch testweise mal ein falsches Passwort zum senden in outlook angeben, das vom pop3 Passwort anweicht. Wenn Du dann nicht den Fehler über ein falsches Passwort beim senden bekommst, versucht outlook sich nicht zu authentifizieren.


----------



## iceget (1. Aug. 2008)

Hallo Till,

und zwar folgendes:

Ich habe jetzt im Outlook 2003 die E-Mail eingerichtet, bei SMTP Authentifizierung die selbe wie für Posteingangsserver verwenden aktiviert.

Dann habe ich mir eine Testnachricht von meine eingerichteten E-Mail an meine eigene E-Mail Adresse gesendet.

Funktioniert!

Anschließend habe ich versucht an eine Test E-Mail an mich zu schicken, einmal mit den einstellungen wie für Posteingangsserver verwenden. Da hab ich dann die Fehlermeldung mit dem Relay Access bekommen.
Jetzt habe ich dann noch im Outlook 2003 bei SMTP Auth eingestellt, eigene AnmeldeDaten verwenden, und habe zwar den richtigen User angegeben, nur ein falsches Passwort. Dann habe ich wieder versucht eine Test EMail an eine externe E-Mail zu senden, und er ist mit der Benutzername und Passwort abfrage gekommen. Dann habe ich das korrekte Passwort für den User eingegeben, und er schreibt wieder Relay Access denied...

Hier der Auszug wie oben beschrieben, vom Maillog:
Aug 1 09:04:08 ns1 postfix/qmgr[15554]: 254978882C: removed
Aug 1 09:04:08 ns1 courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:85.126 .x.x]
Aug 1 09:04:08 ns1 courierpop3login: LOGIN, user=web1_office, ip=[::ffff:85.126 .x.x]
Aug 1 09:04:08 ns1 courierpop3login: LOGOUT, user=web1_office, ip=[::ffff:85.12 6.x.x], top=0, retr=0, rcvd=6, sent=30, time=0
Aug 1 09:04:22 ns1 courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:85.126 .x.x]
Aug 1 09:04:22 ns1 courierpop3login: LOGIN, user=web1_office, ip=[::ffff:85.126 .x.x]
Aug 1 09:04:23 ns1 courierpop3login: LOGOUT, user=web1_office, ip=[::ffff:85.12 6.x.x], top=0, retr=818, rcvd=40, sent=1010, time=1
Aug 1 09:04:23 ns1 courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:85.126 .x.x]
Aug 1 09:04:23 ns1 courierpop3login: LOGIN, user=web1_office, ip=[::ffff:85.126 .x.x]
Aug 1 09:04:23 ns1 courierpop3login: LOGOUT, user=web1_office, ip=[::ffff:85.12 6.x.x], top=0, retr=0, rcvd=12, sent=39, time=0
Aug 1 09:05:24 ns1 courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:85.126 .x.x]
Aug 1 09:05:24 ns1 courierpop3login: LOGIN, user=web1_office, ip=[::ffff:85.126 .x.x]
Aug 1 09:05:24 ns1 courierpop3login: LOGOUT, user=web1_office, ip=[::ffff:85.126 .x.x], top=0, retr=0, rcvd=12, sent=39, time=0
Aug 1 09:05:29 ns1 courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:85.126 .x.x]
Aug 1 09:05:29 ns1 courierpop3login: LOGIN, user=web1_office, ip=[::ffff:85.126 .x.x]
Aug 1 09:05:29 ns1 courierpop3login: LOGOUT, user=web1_office, ip=[::ffff:85.126 .x.x], top=0, retr=0, rcvd=12, sent=39, time=0
Aug 1 09:05:42 ns1 postfix/smtpd[25403]: connect from 85-126-x-x.volume.xdsl-line.inode.at[85.126 .x.x]
Aug 1 09:05:42 ns1 postfix/smtpd[25403]: 5F56B88355: client=85-126-x-x.volume.xdsl-line.inode.at[85.126 .x.x], sasl_method=LOGIN, sasl_username=web1_office
Aug 1 09:05:42 ns1 postfix/cleanup[25407]: 5F56B88355: message-id=<000001c8f3a5$04431e00$0ac8a8c0@b4s.local>
Aug 1 09:05:42 ns1 postfix/qmgr[15554]: 5F56B88355: from=<office@domain.com>, size=2303, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Aug 1 09:05:42 ns1 postfix/pickup[24229]: 8AE288882C: uid=10001 from=<web1_office>
Aug 1 09:05:42 ns1 postfix/cleanup[25407]: 8AE288882C: message-id=<20080801070542.8AE288882C@ns1.domain.com>
Aug 1 09:05:42 ns1 postfix/local[25408]: 5F56B88355: to=<web1_office@ns1.domain.com>, orig_to=<office@domain.com>, relay=local, delay=0.21, delays=0.17/0/0/0.04, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: /usr/bin/procmail -f-)
Aug 1 09:05:42 ns1 postfix/qmgr[15554]: 5F56B88355: removed
Aug 1 09:05:42 ns1 postfix/qmgr[15554]: 8AE288882C: from=<web1_office@ns1.domain.com>, size=395, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Aug 1 09:05:42 ns1 postfix/local[25408]: 8AE288882C: to=<admispconfig@localhost.localdomain>, relay=local, delay=0.05, delays=0.02/0/0/0.02, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: /usr/bin/procmail -f-)
Aug 1 09:05:42 ns1 postfix/qmgr[15554]: 8AE288882C: removed
Aug 1 09:05:45 ns1 postfix/smtpd[25403]: disconnect from 85-126-x-x.volume.xdsl-line.inode.at[85.126 .x.x]
Aug 1 09:05:50 ns1 courierpop3login: Connection, ip=[::ffff:85.126 .x.x]
Aug 1 09:05:51 ns1 courierpop3login: LOGIN, user=web1_office, ip=[::ffff:85.126 .x.x]
Aug 1 09:05:54 ns1 courierpop3login: LOGOUT, user=web1_office, ip=[::ffff:85.126 .x.x], top=0, retr=2348, rcvd=40, sent=2611, time=3
Aug 1 09:06:21 ns1 postfix/smtpd[25403]: connect from 85-126-x-x.volume.xdsl-line.inode.at[85.126 .x.x]
Aug 1 09:06:24 ns1 postfix/smtpd[25403]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from 85-126-x-x.volume.xdsl-line.inode.at[85.126 .x.x]: 554 5.7.1 <test@domain.com>: Relay access denied; from=<office@domain.com> to=<test@domain.com> proto=ESMTP helo=<markuskoenig>
Aug 1 09:06:27 ns1 postfix/smtpd[25403]: disconnect from 85-126-x-x.volume.xdsl-line.inode.at[85.126 .x.x]
Aug 1 09:06:47 ns1 postfix/smtpd[25403]: connect from 85-126-x-x.volume.xdsl-line.inode.at[85.126 .x.x]
Aug 1 09:06:51 ns1 postfix/smtpd[25403]: warning: 85-126-x-x.volume.xdsl-line.inode.at[85.126 .x.x]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: authentication failure
Aug 1 09:06:51 ns1 postfix/smtpd[25403]: lost connection after AUTH from 85-126-x-x.volume.xdsl-line.inode.at[85.126 .x.x]
Aug 1 09:06:51 ns1 postfix/smtpd[25403]: disconnect from 85-126-x-x.volume.xdsl-line.inode.at[85.126 .x.x]
Aug 1 09:07:04 ns1 postfix/smtpd[25403]: connect from 85-126-x-x.volume.xdsl-line.inode.at[85.126 .x.x]
Aug 1 09:07:07 ns1 postfix/smtpd[25403]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from 85-126-x-x.volume.xdsl-line.inode.at[85.126 .x.x]: 554 5.7.1 <test@domain.com>: Relay access denied; from=<office@domain.com> to=<test@domain.com> proto=ESMTP helo=<markuskoenig>
Aug 1 09:07:10 ns1 postfix/smtpd[25403]: disconnect from 85-126-x-x.volume.xdsl-line.inode.at[85.126 .x.x]


Was kann das sein?

Kannst Du mir helfen?

Vielen Dank!

glg mAx


----------



## iceget (1. Aug. 2008)

Meine /etc/postfix/main.cf
# See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version


# Debian specific: Specifying a file name will cause the first
# line of that file to be used as the name. The Debian default
# is /etc/mailname.
#myorigin = /etc/mailname

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Debian/GNU)
biff = no

# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
append_dot_mydomain = no

# Uncomment the next line to generate "delayed mail" warnings
#delay_warning_time = 4h

# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.crt
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.key
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${queue_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${queue_directory}/smtp_scache

# See /usr/share/doc/postfix/TLS_README.gz in the postfix-doc package for
# information on enabling SSL in the smtp client.

myhostname = ns1.domain.com
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
#mydestination = ns1.domain.com, localhost.domain.com, localhost
relayhost = 
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8
mailbox_command = 
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
inet_protocols = all
smtpd_sasl_local_domain = 
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_tls_auth_only = no
smtp_use_tls = yes
smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes
smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/ssl/cacert.pem
smtpd_tls_loglevel = 1
smtpd_tls_received_header = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s
tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom
home_mailbox = Maildir/

virtual_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/virtusertable

mydestination = /etc/postfix/local-host-names


----------



## Till (1. Aug. 2008)

> Aug 1 09:06:51 ns1 postfix/smtpd[25403]: warning: 85-126-159-178.volume.xdsl-line.inode.at[85.126.159.178]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: authentication failure


Ok, jetzt sendet Dein Outlook wenigestens schon mal Authentifizierungs Informationen. Es scheint so, als ob Deine SASL Konfiguration nicht korrekt ist, vergleiche sie bitte nochmal mit dem Perfect Setup. SASL ist sehr pingelig, z.B. ein Leerzeichen am Ende einer Konfigurationszeile kann dazu führen, dass es nicht mehr get. Überprüfe also bitte zusätzlich alle Zeilen in der SASL Konfiguratinsdatei, ob dort am Ende von Pfaden keine Leerzeichen stehen.


----------



## iceget (1. Aug. 2008)

Hallo Till,

danke für Deine Antwort.

Ich habe gerade die komplette Konfiguration von dieser Seite:
http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_debian_etch_p5
auf dem Server gecheckt, jedoch ohne erfolg...

Habe wirklich jede Zeile Überprüft. Es passt eigentlich alles.
Bis auf das bei mailbox_command = nichts bei mir drin steht...

Was kann ich sonst noch versuchen... ich bin wirklich gleich am verzweifeln..

Vielen Dank!

glg mAx


----------



## iceget (1. Aug. 2008)

*Re*

Ich verstehe aber nicht dass er dann eine E-Mail von sich selbst an sich selbst schicken kann... das ist das was mir eigentlich auch nicht eingeht....?
Wenn ein Fehler in der Konfiguration wäre, würde das ja auch nicht funktionieren, oder?

Ich kann mir sogar selbst mit Oulook eine E-Mail schicken wenn ich die SMTP Auth. deaktiviert habe...!


----------



## Till (1. Aug. 2008)

> Ich verstehe aber nicht dass er dann eine E-Mail von sich selbst an sich selbst schicken kann... das ist das was mir eigentlich auch nicht eingeht....?


Das ist etwas ganz anderes, Jeder Mailserver nimmt emails an eigene Domains ohne Authentifizierung an. Sonst könnte Dir ja niemand eine Mail schicken, dem Du nicht vorher Dein Passwort mitgeteilt hast.



> Ich kann mir sogar selbst mit Oulook eine E-Mail schicken wenn ich die SMTP Auth. deaktiviert habe...!


Ja, das ist normal und ok so.


----------



## iceget (5. Aug. 2008)

Hallo Till,

was könnte ich sonst noch versuchen?

Vielen Dank!

glg mAx


----------

